# BFP after BFN on OTD?



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi got BFN today which was OTD after 3dt. I emailed our clinic and was told they are surprised it was negative so keep going on meds and keep testing with first wee over weekend. 

Has anyone had or heard of BFN on OTD and then got a BFP a few days later?

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Hopeful,

Yes it does happen, although rare.  I have seen about a handful in my time on these boards.

I presume that's why your clinic are asking you to retest.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Stacey yes clinic said to stay on meds and retest as couldn't believe we got a negative. X


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Keep fingers and toes crossed. Has af shown ?

İ am bleeding and dont know if i should still go for my blood test.


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear that fayec sending you big hugs!!
Just40 you need to go for blood test as you never know honey good luck x


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi just40. No no AF yet for me. Still on all meds so guess it wouldn't come? I'm hoping there must be hope or clinic wouldn't say keep going but not feeling the hope


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It is possible hun,if I remember correctly that happened one of the moderators on here!!good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes it was me that it happened to

and my wee one is now 4 

I almost didnt go for the blood test, DH convinced me i needed to for closure and despite bfn on HPT the blood test was a BFP and day after i had BFP on HPT

I did bleed about day 10-12 dpo 

Donna Marie


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow congratulations and thanks for the hope!

I've not got a blood test booked, I'm relying purely on the pee sticks. Not testing today, going to wait til tomorrow. 

Thanks again
Hopeful


----------

